# VA Admin Comments



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

When I sent an email to the Secretary at that address, I received 3 email responses within 2.5 hours from the Under Secretary, the Western States District Manager and the Manager of the VARO I was writing about. 

My claim just closed with great results.

JM101


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

JM101 said:


> When I sent an email to the Secretary at that address, I received 3 email responses within 2.5 hours from the Under Secretary, the Western States District Manager and the Manager of the VARO I was writing about.
> 
> My claim just closed with great results.
> 
> JM101


Thats awesome glad to hear that for sure. I still have not gotten a response other than the initial response. I have since sent an email to the House Committee on Veterans Affairs. Hopefully they can answer my question as to why Vets in PI are not getting all their benefits yet, those in the US and other foreign countries do. 
I am speaking of HISA and electric scooters:flame:

House Committee on Veterans' Affairs


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

c_acton98 said:


> Thats awesome glad to hear that for sure. I still have not gotten a response other than the initial response. I have since sent an email to the House Committee on Veterans Affairs. Hopefully they can answer my question as to why Vets in PI are not getting all their benefits yet, those in the US and other foreign countries do.
> I am speaking of HISA and electric scooters:flame:
> 
> House Committee on Veterans' Affairs



I was not aware of those restrictions for us in PI. Lucky for me that I am still on just a cane and don't need the scooter YET.

Of course with the floods in PI, how do we get around on a scooter anyway (LOL).


JM101


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

JM101 said:


> I was not aware of those restrictions for us in PI. Lucky for me that I am still on just a cane and don't need the scooter YET.
> 
> Of course with the floods in PI, how do we get around on a scooter anyway (LOL).
> 
> ...


Thats what they said at VA my response was this. Why would I use a scooter on the pothole laden streets here when I have a car, a scooter is designed for inside like the Malls and Shopping centers.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

I know for a fact that there are a lot of people in CONUS who do exactly as you described. 

They carry their scooter on the back of their car/suv/truck with those special frames made for them.

I see no reason why you shouldn't be able to do the same.

Why don't you look on the internet and download a scooter with the frame attached to a car along with all the specs so you can show the Prosthetic Dept at the VA exactly what you are talking about.

A picture (especially in PI) is worth 1000 peso.

JM101


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Hope that helps.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Depending on the vehicle height, you might need a longer ramp unless you get one with lockers and a granny gear.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

There is a company that makes lift for your vehicle. But the 2 scooters I bought here can be picked by hand. They also breakdown into 3 parts.


----------

